# A sad sight on the LMR



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Went down to the LMR late this afternoon to see if I could scare up a white bass or crappie. Skunked again, but saw this on the way out. Kinda made me sick. This flathead was 42" long! Huge by my standards. I've never caught a fish this big.

So what happened to it. It looked like someone cut out the fillets and left it.


----------



## baerdon (Jul 7, 2013)

Disrespectful, to fellow fisherman, the fish, and the land. This person should be banned from having a fishing pole


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thats my local river freaking bums.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I am pretty sure that fish has been eaten by a bird, that is droppings on its back. I bet it died and was scavenged by a bird of some sort.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

sammerguy said:


> I am pretty sure that fish has been eaten by a bird, that is droppings on its back. I bet it died and was scavenged by a bird of some sort.


Sammer,

I hope you are correct. Yes, it had bird droppings on it, but so do many other high spots, like rocks, that are up and out of the water.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like it died and then was being munched on by a buzzard or another large bird. Apparently that bird never heard the saying "Don't crap where you eat"... Though I think that saying relates to co-worker relationships... Seems to work here too.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sammerguy said:


> I am pretty sure that fish has been eaten by a bird, that is droppings on its back. I bet it died and was scavenged by a bird of some sort.


That's what it looks like happened....but if that was someone's attempt at a "fillet"... My 2 yr old could do a better job than that! Lol!


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

Whoever considers that a filet needs a lesson in fish anatomy. Clearly a bird pecked away at it.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

montagc said:


> Big fish get old and die man, that's just how it is. That fish was lucky to grow that big and old. Looks like it is back at the bottom of the food chain. Did you sing circle of life? House would have.


House would have laid it sideways on his measuring board, snapped a quick picture and claimed he caught it. Then post it to his kayak wars as some points.. I'm kidding of course.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

whodeynati said:


> House would have laid it sideways on his measuring board, snapped a quick picture and claimed he caught it. Then post it to his kayak wars as some points.. I'm kidding of course.


Only if I had a black Sharpie in my bag to fill in the colors 

*Tic*-if you were fishing where I've seen you before, it was probably that Fatty McFatsacks guy that keeps eating all of our damn hybrids. I hate that guy.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses. You are probably right that it died and got picked by scavengers. It just looked odd because the skin was cut in a pretty straight line across the back. 

So, anyone here ever catch a 42" flattie up in the LMR? That would be quite a batter on my rod. Probably a losing battle. I've been broken off a few times near the location where I saw this guy. Always figured it was a big hybrid, but it could have been a monster like this guy....


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Yes i would say since it doesn't seem like flatheads haven't started feeding quite yet it probably died from natural causes and got picked on by a bird when it washed up. just my opinion.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> *Tic*-if you were fishing where I've seen you before, it was probably that Fatty McFatsacks guy that keeps eating all of our damn hybrids. I hate that guy.


That jerk uses creek chubs and keeps EVERYTHING. I know it's legal, but I hate the guy as well. Nothing made me happier last year than when I would already be in the spot and he would have to anchor way far out there.


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

GarrettMyers said:


> That jerk uses creek chubs and keeps EVERYTHING. I know it's legal, but I hate the guy as well. Nothing made me happier last year than when I would already be in the spot and he would have to anchor way far out there.


Garrett,

What time do I have to get to the river to beat you and Mr. Fatty McFatsacks to MY spot?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

TIC said:


> Garrett,
> 
> What time do I have to get to the river to beat you and Mr. Fatty McFatsacks to MY spot?


Pretty damn early, possibly the night before


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I doubt that's a fillet job. If it is it is a pitiful effort.


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

try the bridge near powder factory, though blues are in there somewhat.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Looks like a bird eating on him....not a botched fillet job. I've saw a dead carp torn up like that. Had an eagle pecking away at it when I drove up.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

it's sad seeing stuff like that people don't care


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll bet the fish died natural and the blue herons got to him or a few buzzards. I see no foul play here.


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

I have seen otters catch and eat only that portion of cats before though no of this size


----------

